# Driveline Shudder - what's causing it?



## chuckt75 (May 11, 2003)

I'm experiencing some fairly notable steering wheel and seat of the pants vibration at low speeds on take off. It's particularly pronounced when accelerating from 0 and making a turn. Any idea what could be causing this vibration/shudder? Is it Quattro or driveline related? Thanks for your help.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

there is about 10+ things it could be. Some of which you mentioned, or an engine mount...


----------



## chuckt75 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Engine mounts, hadn't considered that, thanks. What are the other likely suspects from your perspective? Just want to avoide taking it to the shop without a good sense of the potential cause(s).


----------



## chuckt75 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: (chuckt75)*

Audi dealer says it's "normal". . .they referred to it as "Quattro hop," apparently typical of the system and something that becomes more noticeable over time (car has 72K on it). Just seems odd that I wouldn't have felt it a month ago and all of sudden it's very pronounced.


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (chuckt75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckt75* »_Audi dealer says it's "normal". . .they referred to it as "Quattro hop," apparently typical of the system and something that becomes more noticeable over time (car has 72K on it). Just seems odd that I wouldn't have felt it a month ago and all of sudden it's very pronounced.

It is your front inner cv joints. We do them alot at work on 2.7's.
You can normally get under the car and grab the axle shaft and push it up and down, and sometimes in and out of the inner cv joint.


----------

